# Do you feed Science Diet?



## Brandi* (Mar 9, 2008)

When we moved in with my father our two dogs and his dog started sharing the same automatic feeder. We were feeding Science Diet before we moved here but then we agreed to go along with what my father was feeding, "Come and Get it". We fed that for awhile but I have always heard that those type of foods are empty calorie foods and don't contain a whole lot of nutrition. So now we slowly changed them back to Science Diet.

My question is,

Is Science Diet a good food and is it worth the money. It is EXPENSIVE!

Are all the cheaper foods that are carried in the grocery stores considered bad?

Thanks!


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 9, 2008)

great food.

we have use it for years. our oldest dog is almost 16 yrs old.


----------



## chandab (Mar 9, 2008)

I'm not very impressed with Science Diet, but many people like it for their pets. It was a good premium food at one time, but I think there are better foods out there today. I try to feed pet foods without much corn added, and they are hard to find around here; but my dogs like Diamond Naturals (Lamb or Chicken); Tuffy's Gold Lamb and Rice, ProviPet dog foods are nice (I tried a couple, can't remember which ones, then my dealer closed its doors). I've used Purina Hi-Pro in a pinch (corn is low on the list). Last summer, when I got my kitten, I tried it the Science Diet kitten, and neither house cat would touch it; the barn cats ate it fine.

When I could get it; I liked AvoDerm. I've also fed PetsMart's Authority Lamb and Rice (it had no corn or low corn level); don't live near a petsmart anymore and shipping is outrageous.

If you feed a good quality dog food, you will feed less of it, as there are fewer fillers; which also means you will have less to clean up.


----------



## Sonya (Mar 9, 2008)

I do feed Science Diet, but the prescript kind I can only get from the vet. I think for a "produced" food Science diet is a descent food. Of course the number one ingredient is corn....which is the majority of your common bagged dry dog foods. It is the only thing my dog can eat, so I stick with it. I tried a raw meat and cooked diet for him as well as many many other brands of dry and canned, SD prescript was all that he could eat. I wish I had other alternatives, but he is too old at this point to be experimenting.

Look at it this way...does your vet say that your dog is healthy? If so, don't try to fix what ain't broke!

wanted to add:

my dogs have been eating it for a few years and they both have wonderful teeth (I do have their teeth cleaned yearly)...beautiful coats. My lab with all the hereditary problems is still kicking after 12 years..he is a big one too...120lbs (no fat)..vet thought he would bite the bullet a couple years ago, but sometimes he still acts like a puppy. My vet says my mix (who is also on the science diet) is healthy as can be (he is 6) and science diet is pretty much all he's eaten.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 9, 2008)

I have feed Science Diet for years, and have no complaints about it. All of our dogs do/did great on it. Alot less poop to scoop too. (we always had large breed dogs, German Shepards, Great Danes and St. Bernards, and now labs) All our dogs have lived to be a good old age with no health problems. I do believe the "cheap" dog foods contain nothing but empty calories as well...and those with a corn base, well, it goes right thru them. SD is well worth its price.


----------



## anoki (Mar 9, 2008)

If you'd like to check out different brands of dog food, and which ones are higher quality (and the whys and why nots) than others, check out this link

Dog Food Reviews

Science Diet is not a very high quality food (actually the 'Come and Get it' is about equal)....whether it's presciption or not...just because the vets sell it doesn't mean it's a 'good' food.....but that's jmo

~kathryn


----------



## Sonya (Mar 9, 2008)

> ...whether it's presciption or not...just because the vets sell it doesn't mean it's a 'good' food...


I agree it's not the best of food out there, and certainly not the worst, but in my dogs case (having tried organic, raw, and everything that the U of M could think of)...Science diet was the only thing that didn't give him the pukes and the runs....so for us...it's the best.

People get so bent up in arms about dogfood sometime...of course you want to give your pet the best you can....when I was young, my parents bought generic dogfood for our dogs (very active hunting dogs)...the cheapest stuff they could find...those dogs lived long and prosporous lives...never had any issues.

It's all what you choose.


----------



## Jill (Mar 9, 2008)

I am not very impressed with it, at all.

What I have found is that when I feed cheaper dog foods like from the grocery store (Purina One, Pedigree...) the dogs have lots of gas and honestly eat 2-3x as much as they do when I feed them Nutro Natural Choice Lamb and Rice. It's not the most expensive dog food, but I think it's a very good one and once the dogs get used to it (they will eat "a lot" at first b/c it tastes good), they eat far less and a 40# bag of it goes way longer than of a cheaper brand.

That said, my favorite baby, Winston, is on a prescription diet. He eats either Hills U/D or Purina N/M for kidney stones. The Hills, he doesn't like very well. It is made by Science Diet's prescription line. He liked it at first but then began to refuse to eat it and researching it just online, I have found many dogs don't like this kind of food. He, for now, does seem to like the Purina version.

So, Winston gets his prescription and the other dogs have free-choice with Nutro Natural dry food and at night get homemade dinner. I make up a couple weeks worth and freeze it -- pasta or rice with lean meat, veggie, eggs and mix in a little yogurt before feeding.


----------



## Brandi* (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the great info guys



I have always wondered if all of it was just a bunch of hype. After reading all of your responses I think it will be worth my time to look into some other brands. Science diet is expensive and if it ranks right with Come n Get it then whats the point of spending the extra money? This is all very good info! Thanks so much!


----------



## Jill (Mar 9, 2008)

Brandi --

If you do decide you want to try the Nutro Natural Choice, I know the lamb and rice comes in like big chunks and more recently in small bites. I think your dogs might not like the bigger kibble kind (it's a little too large for my shih-tzu's).

Sometimes, I think I spend more time contemplating what my dogs and horses eat than what H and I eat!!! And I'm someone who loves to eat





Jill


----------



## chandab (Mar 9, 2008)

Jill said:


> Sometimes, I think I spend more time contemplating what my dogs and horses eat than what H and I eat!!! And I'm someone who loves to eat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me, too! I think many days, my animals eat better than we do.


----------



## Brandi* (Mar 9, 2008)

Thanks Jill! I will look for the small bites. I liked that part about SD. They had the small bites which were very easy for my dogs to chew



I'm sure lots of brands offer that though.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Mar 9, 2008)

Here is a good link in regards to seeing how good your dog food really is.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=grading_kibble


----------



## suz (Mar 9, 2008)

My corgi eats the Science diet light, as she has to watch her girlish figure! But to get that nice figure, we had her on, I believe RD, which got the weight off of her safely, and now use the light to maintain.

Our cat had kidney stones once so now he is on the Science Diet prescription WD and it seems to be working well for him.

so, yes, both kids are on Science Diet and it seems to be working!


----------



## Shelley (Mar 9, 2008)

I will never pay the price for the off-the-shelf Science Diet food as I think it's waaaay overpriced for a food where corn is the first ingredient. The prescription Science Diet is another matter.

Shellee


----------



## CZP1 (Mar 9, 2008)

I feed Natural Balance Small Bites from Petco. It is by Dick VanPatten (Eight is Enough fame, I am dating myself). It is an all natural food and the first few ingredients are meat, it is about 8.99 for a 5# bag. I have a miniature schnauzer who loves it. I feed less than what the "supermarket brand" says on the package and there is less cleanup.

I also feed my cat the Natural Advantage cat food after switching her from Purina One. She loves it too.

I have to agree that I spend more time worrying about what the horses, dog, cat, and guniea pig eat than what we humans eat!





My other animals in the past tried SD but didn't like it.


----------



## River Wood (Mar 9, 2008)

Not all that keen on that brand but we do really like Pro Plan


----------



## mininik (Mar 10, 2008)

I wouldn't feed my dogs Science Diet, Purina, Iams/Eukanuba, Kibbles N Bits, Ol Roy, etc. if the companies who make them GAVE me the stuff.



Saying some dogs do great on it is like saying some people do great eating fast food every day.



I second the suggestions to check out www.dogfoodanalysis.com and www.dogfoodproject.com You might also look into www.rawlearning.com

We feed our six pack raw prey model.


----------



## Minimor (Mar 10, 2008)

I've never bought Science Diet for our dogs. These days I mostly buy Priority at Safeway--it does contain corn, but lower down in the ingredients when compared to some other brands, even the "better" brands--the dogs all like it & do well on it, and they don't need a whole lot of it. It doesn't give them a sugar high or make them goofy with excess energy.

I have bought Performatrin a few times, it's supposed to be an excellent food, but my dogs just don't like it.

Kibbles N Bits--now there's a sugar high. Someone gave me a bag of it once and I fed it to the Shepherds we had at the time. Woohee, two meals of that and those 2 dogs were WIRED. I bought a bag of Pedigree last year, just because it was all that was available at the store out here and I wasn't going into the city for a few days--I don't believe it's high in sugar, but something in that food sure did make the dogs into idiots. I'll make a special trip into town rather than buy that stuff again.


----------



## Chpmnk1 (Mar 11, 2008)

Jill said:


> Brandi --
> 
> If you do decide you want to try the Nutro Natural Choice, I know the lamb and rice comes in like big chunks and more recently in small bites. I think your dogs might not like the bigger kibble kind (it's a little too large for my shih-tzu's).
> 
> ...



Hey Jill, where do you normally buy this Nutro Natural choice? I just bought a boxer a couple mths ago and just read recently about them gulping their food so smaller kibble is not as good for them, so I would like a bigger kibble for her. but I still need a puppy food for her growth. thanks jill!


----------



## mininik (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm not Jill, but I used to feed Nutro Natural Choice. Around here it is available at Petsmart and Petco, as well as some feed stores. Another way to slow your pup down to avoid gulping would be this product: http://www.brake-fast.net/

You can also spread the food out along the floor, or put it into a Kong toy. Sometimes I will even feed entire meals by hand which works great for training.


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2008)

Chpmnk1 said:


> Jill said:
> 
> 
> > Brandi --
> ...


We get it at Petsmart or Petco. We have a Petco in the town where my husband and I work, and a Petsmart on the way home from work. They both carry the Lamb & Rice small bites


----------



## Bluerocket (Mar 12, 2008)

We feed Nutro products to our dogs and Science Diet Original/Adult to our cats. Dogs are fed a measured amount.

The vet insists on the Science Diet for our cats because we have one with a digestive tract problem - all cats are doing well on it and eat less than when we fed other brands (including Nutro products). Their fecal output is less as well - so less waste. We tried other Science Diet "flavors" and they did not work as well (hairball and indoor - cats actually don't seem to like it). The cats are fed free choice.

We are happy with the Nutro for dogs and the Science Diet adult (original) for the cats.


----------



## Sterling (Mar 12, 2008)

I had been feeding the Nutro Natural to my pups. Loved the stuff and how it got their hair to glow and shine. However a problem we were having was with them throwing up yellow bile some mornings. Once I started reading into the dog food analysis program I realized I was not the only one whose dogs had this happen while on Nutro. I wish I could still give it to them as I loved the shine they were getting. I have since changed over and am trying a few new brands. Once I took them off the Nutro...no more vomiting in the morning. I've never tried the Science Diet brand.

On another note. I've tried some very good brands for Larry (cat) and some very mediocre ones. The only one that does not make him throw up all over the place we have found is Purina.....go figure.


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2008)

Cheyenne --

I'm not sure it's true, but I had always heard that when they throw up yellow bile, it's because their stomaches are empty? And that if you give them a night time snack (like if they do it early morning) it stops. Not sure though if this is true.

Our dogs do it once in awhile, but always have all my life, so hadn't attributed it to the Nutro.

Jill


----------



## Sterling (Mar 12, 2008)

Hey Jill



. Thanks for that info. Since Lakota is a giant breed we make sure her belly is full or has something in it regularly. Her and her sister (my Boxer) get 3 meals a day...not to mention healthy treats in between. They get breakfast in the morning, a good dinner in the evening, and a snack a couple of hours before bedtime. I had never had that problem with any other dog food except with the Nutro. And since changing from Nutro, to Canidae and now Merrick it's pretty much eliminated that problem. Weird, I know.


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, it does sound like it must have been something in the Nutro with your girls. I'm not telling mine that yours get three meals a day or they will want to come live with you



We feed them in the morning and at night (but they think it's called "breakfast" regardless of the time)


----------



## Sterling (Mar 12, 2008)

Jill said:


> Yes, it does sound like it must have been something in the Nutro with your girls. I'm not telling mine that yours get three meals a day or they will want to come live with you
> 
> 
> 
> We feed them in the morning and at night (but they think it's called "breakfast" regardless of the time)


hee hee heee.....but they can always come visit!! Most people think my girls are spoiled ...but Nancy (Equuisize) and I like to say they're "indulged"...lol.....


----------



## twister (Mar 13, 2008)

I have never fed science diet, used to feed eukanuba for 15 years was a fan of it until they started messing about with the formula. Now I feed Orijen which comes from Alberta, it does not have any grain in it. It has meat,fish (70%) and fruit & vegetables (30%), all low temperature cooked so it doesn't kill the nutrients. I switched to this food last year and couldn't be happier with how the dogs look. Their web site is www.championpetfoods.com

Check it out.

Yvonne


----------



## Chpmnk1 (Mar 13, 2008)

mininik said:


> I'm not Jill, but I used to feed Nutro Natural Choice. Around here it is available at Petsmart and Petco, as well as some feed stores. Another way to slow your pup down to avoid gulping would be this product: http://www.brake-fast.net/
> 
> You can also spread the food out along the floor, or put it into a Kong toy. Sometimes I will even feed entire meals by hand which works great for training.




Hi Nicole, no problem that you aren't Jill, lol, I'll take the info from whomever is kind enough to give it to me!! anyway thanks for the hints on the gulping too, I may try some of them, as just putting a ball in doesn't seem to slow her down much either. lol

and thank you too Jill! I will check out both places & see what the costs are!


----------



## Carriage (Mar 15, 2008)

I think you have gotten very good advice on researching diets.

This is a topic of strudy that has been near and dear to my heart for over 20 years now.

We coined a phrase nearly that long ago that simply stated " science diet ain't science". It may have been at its inception, but back then canine nutrition was a fledgling field of study. Also vets on average at that time got aprox. 6 hours of nutritional training, sponsered by................ any guess's?

Thats right Hills/ Colgate / Palmalive sponsored a BIG part of Vet school expenditures. Thats why you see this unholy alliance with the vets and science diet.

As to special diets, they aren't the only game around. There is (or was) a company out of Canada that had ALL of the specialty diets that S.D. has, at a MUCH lower cost AND with better ingred. and without the carcinegenic content. Sorry but senelity prevents me from remembering the name at this point......

The same canid dietary rules still apply today.

1) The first four ingredients of the diet give you a good feel for the diets make-up and quality

2) Try to select a diet without wheat or corn. ( #1&2 allergen sources)

3) Choose a dry diet free of man made (carcinigenic ) preservatives . ( preserved with vit. e and or c)

4) What is the fat content of the diet preserved with? This is one of the ugly truths in the industry. If the fat was rendered by a different company and sold to the diet company, the diet company is not required to list what the fat is preserved with. If you think you have a "naturally" preserved diet, you in fact may not!

There is no such thing as "100% complete nutrition" out of a bag. There can't be for two reasons.

1) Not everything is known about canid nutrition and we are learning more everyday.

2) The diet building process is harmful and destructive to varying degrees of various dietary componants.

How to counteract these hard truths is a comprehensive tretise in itself however, simply said supplimenting a superb diet with fresh COOKED vegitables goes a long way to rounding out vitamin and mineral content.

Believe it or not your dog is an omnivore in relation to its dietary needs.

Bb


----------



## Carriage (Mar 15, 2008)

*****Another way to slow your pup down to avoid gulping would be this product:*****

I must respectfully dissagree with this. A carnivore's digestive system and even the shape of its teeth makes it a "gulper". That is how they eat and indeed how their digestion system is set up. Tearing and eating whole is what their teeth are designed for. The stomach acidity will quickly and efficiently break down the whole food.

An enthusiastic eater is "generally" a sign of a healthy animal. When an animal slows down on its feed or is uninterested in food that would otherwise normally be devoured, it is, many times, the first indication that that animal may be sick.

The two points stated above are why "free" feeding is a bad idea. Demand feed "gulping" is the way to go for nutrition and gastronomical health.

Bb


----------

